# My African Grey Parrot



## yvettelovesgoldens (Mar 30, 2009)

Thought I'd share a pic of my parrot named Casey. He is so funny, always talking. He says about 80 words now. He is 2 years old, and a really smart guy

Yvette


----------



## KRayl (Aug 22, 2008)

I love African Greys! He's beautiful.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

He's beautiful! My friend has an African Grey named Gideon and she has quite the vocabulary! She is a riot!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Beautiful bird and they are so bright!.


----------



## gil1075 (Jan 13, 2009)

Now I can relate to this, I also have 3 birds a tiel (18 yrs), Sun Conure (2 yrs.) & a Yellow Naped Amazon (1 yr). which talks very well, around 20 words right now and learning new words everyday.
Casey is just a cutie.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I used to have an employee who had an African gray named Nathan. His owner had a distinctive Jewish manner of speaking, which, of course, Nathan also had. It was always funny to hear Barbara's inflection and speech patterns in Nathan's voice.


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

Wow...he's a handsome bird.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

He's a beautiful bird. My friend has an African Grey named Rascal. They lost their Poodle to lymphoma about 5 months ago and the parrot keeps talking about the dog and making barking sounds. I guess that's his way of grieving. My friends are looking for another Poodle for their little family. Hopefully this will help Rascal take his mind off of his missing buddy.


----------



## yvettelovesgoldens (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks, Yes he is a lot of fun to have in the house. He is a rehome. A 16 year old boy purchsed him when he was a baby. But the teenager lost interest quickly. So Casey is in his forever home now! We adore him and realize that he could easily out-live us! lol
Thank God my 7 year old daughter loves him, cause she will inherit him
Yvette


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

What a handsome bird. A good friend of mine has one, Zimba, and he's a talker too. She's had him over 15 yrs and has always thought he was a male. Well, he was acting strange and she got concerned, went out and got him a new perch, toys....
WELL, she went to change his water one morning and found an egg! Zimba ended up
laying 4 eggs within a week or so. For 15 yrs Zimba never laid an egg!


----------



## jennifer_rachel_2004 (Jul 7, 2008)

Omg he is so handsome!!! I have always wanted a African Grey. I keep trying to talk Chris into getting one, but he keeps saying no. lol He had a bad experience with our family blue and gold macaw. Tino (the blue and gold) hated Chris and would always say mean things, and bite him. lol I keep telling Chris that Tino was a "special case" and that not all birds are like that. What are some of the things that Casey says? Tino used to always call Katie and he learned to ring the doorbell. He would also pretend to answer the phone and make the rining noices. I miss that bird. lol


----------



## diana_D (Jan 27, 2008)

I love African Greys! You have a lovely one and I bet he is very smart! I'd love to see more photos of him


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Hes soo cute!!


----------



## keev12 (Apr 3, 2009)

Great looking photos and bird to boot!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Cool!! What words does he say??


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Neat! Are you familar with the late Alex?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh Wow! He is beautiful. I used to love going to the specialty dog food store and listening to their Parrot.


----------

